# 98 Altima Stalling issues



## poofcan (Oct 13, 2004)

My 98 Altima is running rough at full speeds, with a frequent jerking motion. Also when I am at a stop or in reverse the idle will go inbetween 0 and 750 rpm's and will often stall. And when restarting it will often immediately stall again. We have tried many things to fix this without luck. First we gave it a full tune up. While giving it the tune up we noticed some oil in plugs 1 and 3 so we changed out the valve cover gasket. We also changed the air and fuel filter. We read the computer codes and found out the front oxygen sensor and the distributor we in need of replacement. So we replaced those, afterward we had no more codes. While replacing the fuel filter we noticed black stuff in it. So we changed out the fuel pump as well. The car seemed OK for a couple days before the problem came back. We read the codes again and found that the Knock sensor needed replacement. So we replaced it, still no luck the problem continues. The steering seems to tighten up when the problem is fixing to start happening. We checked the mass air sensor's connections as well, they seemed clean. I am thinking the next thing to check is the battery(it is the original) and the alternator. If anyone has some idea's as to what this could be please post a message. Thank you, Desperate Altima Owner.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check the tps and the iacv. sounds also like a bad distributor. distributors are notorious for going out on our altimas. im telling you about the tps and iacv cuz its free to check the tps and the iacv is a pain to replace.


----------



## poofcan (Oct 13, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> check the tps and the iacv. sounds also like a bad distributor. distributors are notorious for going out on our altimas. im telling you about the tps and iacv cuz its free to check the tps and the iacv is a pain to replace.



We just replaced the distributor a couple days ago, so it ain't likely that. But I will check out the tps and iacv. Right now we are leaning towards a loose connection or faulty ground. The car was acting fine until I hit a speed bump then it immediately tired dying again. Any other idea let me know. Thanks


----------

